# More pax tipping. I've started giving Tonic water, treats and glowing chargers.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Look at my setup. Pax have come to my rescue with frequent $5 tips.


http://imgur.com/CTP1S


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

They eat/drink $10 worth of stuff, give you $5 tip. Okay then.....


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> They eat/drink $10 worth of stuff, give you $5 tip. Okay then.....


Lol it isn't 1 step forward 2 steps back. I get all this stuff from company I work for in my full-time job. They constantly put loads of this stuff on shelves. They have people who eat taste this stuff before it is taken to stores. We are allowed to take whole table of stuff if we wanted.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> They eat/drink $10 worth of stuff, give you $5 tip. Okay then.....


And as a huge bonus every driver ever after that picks up this newly entitled rider will be judged by that standard, the standard this driver was able to meet for free apparently. What absolute BS.



Ozzyoz said:


> Look at my setup. Pax have come to my rescue with frequent $5 tips.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/CTP1S


So I'm looking at your "setup" and I'm wondering what you do with the bottles during rides, 'cause I mean, you can't be driving with those out like that, and so when they're not out how do your riders know they're freely available to them? Do you announce it, or publish it somehow?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> And as a huge bonus every driver ever after that picks up this newly entitled rider will be judged by that standard, the standard this driver was able to meet for free apparently. What absolute BS.
> 
> So I'm looking at your "setup" and I'm wondering what you do with the bottles during rides, 'cause I mean, you can't be driving with those out like that, and so when they're not out how do your riders know they're freely available to them? Do you announce it, or publish it somehow?


I keep 2 water out, and few snacks out (I leave them in drink holders). The moment I ran out the tips drastically reduced. Funny thing is I was still getting tips when people were not even taking them. Having them on display alone can cause pax to give more tips.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I keep 2 water out, and few snacks out (I leave them in drink holders). The moment I ran out the tips drastically reduced. Funny thing is I was still getting tips when people were not even taking them. Having them on display alone can cause pax to give more tips.


The picture shows expensive looking drinks in the center holder which doesn't seem capable of holding them while driving, and looking at the picture there doesn't seem to be any places to hold those bottles. Just curious where are the drink holders and where do you put the snacks so they're not flying all over the place while you drive.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> The picture shows expensive looking drinks in the center holder which doesn't seem capable of holding them while driving, and looking at the picture there doesn't seem to be any places to hold those bottles. Just curious where are the drink holders and where do you put the snacks so they're not flying all over the place while you drive.


Those were just for photo. Those fat bottles I put in front holders. I drive suv and front holders can hold them better. The rear.holders i put smaller water bottles. The snacks i keep in front too and waive them at the pax and ask if they want them, same with gum. Some pax take them, others don't. The mere act if offering all of them tends to get me tips and avoid professional flags. At minimum I offer charger. These free products are ready for shelves and have already been approved. They always bring new stuff so it won't be same fancy drinks.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

They’re just giving you tips so you can have your leather pro cleaned


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Look at my setup. Pax have come to my rescue with frequent $5 tips.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/CTP1S


I'm always for increasing tips but that looks like increasing a bigger mess to clean


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Glad it's working for you! I offer water and a multi charger. Water is cheap. I had a few snacks before but no one really took them so I stopped to reduce clutter.

What's a glowing charger?


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

There are countless times pax tells me about their driver who loaded snacks, juice, and water for them. Each and everyone of them pax secretly laughed at the driver for doing so.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

There will always be people like that. And always people who are polite and grateful. If a grateful passenger takes a water and leaves a tip, who cares what the kid riding before him thinks?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lol it isn't 1 step forward 2 steps back. I get all this stuff from company I work for in my full-time job. They constantly put loads of this stuff on shelves. They have people who eat taste this stuff before it is taken to stores. We are allowed to take whole table of stuff if we wanted.


So what's the point of posting a thread about getting tips while giving away stuff you get for free? How does it apply to other drivers that would have to supply those items out of pocket?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

henrygates said:


> What's a glowing charger?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> So what's the point of posting a thread about getting tips while giving away stuff you get for free? How does it apply to other drivers that would have to supply those items out of pocket?


Just sharing


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Now those are value added services that go above what is expected. If I were to tip, and I have on occasion it would be to a driver going above and beyond what is required such as the OP.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Those were just for photo. Those fat bottles I put in front holders. I drive suv and front holders can hold them better. The rear.holders i put smaller water bottles. The snacks i keep in front too and waive them at the pax and ask if they want them, same with gum. Some pax take them, others don't. The mere act if offering all of them tends to get me tips and avoid professional flags. At minimum I offer charger. These free products are ready for shelves and have already been approved. They always bring new stuff so it won't be same fancy drinks.


This is how I picture you


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

So when the pax makes a mess, like crumbs all over, do you request a cleaning fee also?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Even plain cheap water isn't worth it. Plus, it drives up expectations for already entitled pricks.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

henrygates said:


> What's a glowing charger?


Its a phone charger that glows


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Even plain cheap water isn't worth it. Plus, it drives up expectations for already entitled pricks.


Plus, they chug the bottle of water, then ask if it would be cool to find them a gas station to stop at so they can go pee while you wait.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Plus, they chug the bottle of water, then ask if it would be cool to find them a gas station to stop at so they can go pee while you wait.


And they leave their trash behind.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

henrygates said:


> Glad it's working for you! I offer water and a multi charger. Water is cheap. I had a few snacks before but no one really took them so I stopped to reduce clutter.
> 
> What's a glowing charger?


That back looks cluttered. If it works for OP, kudos to him.


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Just sharing


I'm kind of late on this thread but since you get all this free candy and water can you send me a box or two so I can also earn more tips.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Fed truck said:


> I'm kind of late on this thread but since you get all this free candy and water can you send me a box or two so I can also earn more tips.


Addy please


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

No free lube & condoms.., dirty floor mats - fail


----------

